# New From Australia



## Logos (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi: I am a semi retired (which means really busy but I don't earn much) LD currently residng in Adelaide SA. Came across this site by accident and have registered to join the fun. As soon as I figure out how to update my profile I will put some info in it. I am a playwrite too and have my own website at www.tonymoore.id.au


----------



## Van (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh Great another Aussie ! Pretty soon we're going to have to start spelling things wierd like, Colour. !! 

Welcome aboard ! Hope you have Fun Here !


----------



## dvlasak (Nov 30, 2006)

Welcome! It is amazing the Aussie count is pretty high here!

Semi-retired, gosh that sounds good!
Dennis


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 2, 2006)

Woo. Another Aussie.

Van, the times they are a changin'... 

Welcome and I hope you enjoy (and contribute).

Profile editing - click on User CP on the top menu, profile then becomes an option.


----------



## CHScrew (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, I'm not and Aussie, but I'll say hi anyways. Welcome to CB.


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 6, 2006)

I would like to welcome you to controlbooth to!

From the australian mexican's


----------



## TechiGoz (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow! Another LD and tech from Adelaide! I am too! May we be the only ones?! haha

Great to hear from you! See you on the threads.

Dan


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 7, 2006)

Woot!! Another Aussie!!

I am currently enjoying looking through your site.

Looking forward to learning from you!

PS
Am I the only Aussie from Brisbane?


----------



## Van (Dec 7, 2006)

PhantomD said:


> Woot!! Another Aussie!!
> 
> I am currently enjoying looking through your site.
> 
> ...


 
PhantomD according to the website www.Ourbrisbane.com:
*Population*

Brisbane is Australia’s third largest city - with only Melbourne and Sydney being larger. Brisbane’s estimated resident population in 2004 was 1.77 million, according to the Australian Bureau of Statistics. The Brisbane City Council website has more information about Brisbane’s population in their Statistical Portrait of the Brisbane region. 

So, no, you are not the only person from Brisbane.


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 7, 2006)

You wanna go  

Don't get me started on the parody  

Seriously, off this board though. I cbf looking on the memberlist.


The lighting designs pictured on the site are very good! Great application of colour.


----------

